# systemd hangs with encrypted swap partition in /etc/fstab

## adimanav

This is my /etc/crypttab

```
swap    /dev/sda6       /dev/urandom    swap,cipher=aes-xts-plain64,hash=sha512,size=512
```

This part is fine. But when I have the following entry in my /etc/fstab systemd gets stuck and does not proceed further. It still responds to a CTRL-ALT-DEL.

```
/dev/mapper/swap       swap            swap            sw                      0 0
```

On removing that fstab entry things are fine. But of course I have to manually swapon. Any clues anyone?

----------

## eyoung100

/dev/sda6 needs to be a uuid

Gentoo Wiki: systemd

----------

## Alexey Vladykin

I had a similar problem and found a solution: change CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH from "/sbin/hotplug" to empty string and recompile kernel.

Details here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=493874

----------

